# Problemas con Circuito TDA2004 80W



## Xordi (Ago 6, 2010)

Bueno, como vereis soy nuevo en el foro y la verdad es que algo novato.
Estoy haciendo un amplificador 4.1 de 80w (dejo el .pdf con el circuito adjunto) y estoy en un punto que no se como continuar. Mis dudas són las siguientes:

- Tiene dos entradas de corriente, una de 12v y la otra de 9v pero en ac, en la página donde lo baje dice que "quitando el puente de diodos y haciendo un circuito que convierta el voltaje positivo a negativo se puede conectar la bateria del coche" pero no se que quiere decir con eso. He visto que hay 4 condensadores alrededor del puente que no hace falta ponerlos si usas ac, entoces creo yo que hay que canviar el puente por los condensadores solamente. ¿no? Y para la entrada de 9v no se que hay que hacerle, ¿canviar los diodos por una barilla o por condensadores?

-La otra duda es, el amplificador necessita 8A, ¿si le pongo 14A, le puede ocurrir algo? 

Lugar donde obtuve el amplificador: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_teatro.php
Gracias de Antemano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 6, 2010)

Ya que te has registardo en este foro, deberías utilizar los circuitos que están ACÁ en lugar de pedirnos que te demos soporte a circuitos que otros han diseñado. Si usás los nuestros encontrarás a mucha gente dispuesta a ayudarte, pero si usás los de otros....hummmmmmm

La unica recomendación que puedo hacer a tu pregunta es que le consultes a la gente de construyasuvideorockola.com....ellos lo han diseñado, ellos han puesto el comentario, seguramente te podrán ayudar...


----------



## Xordi (Ago 6, 2010)

1º Gracias por responder
y 2º, si quieres olvidate del circuito de esa pagina y si quieres responderme piensa en que es un circuito de por aqui con entrada ac, que si le quito el puente de diodos para hacerlo cc necesito condensadores o lo conecto directamente. Gracias.

Además, esa página no hay lugar para solventar problemas y hace referencia a esta, gracias a ella he encontrado esta página.


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 6, 2010)

Sobre tu primer duda: si quitas el puente de diodos que es el cuadro de arriba de 12vac que dice 10Amp, y quitas los capacitores, puedes pone alguna fuente que ya venga con positivo y negativo y estos debes conectarlos donde dice + y - del puente de diodos.
El circuito que combierte positivo en negativo talvez quiere decir que si le colocas un DOBLADOR DE TENSION, que tambien lo encuentras en esa pagina en seccion de fuenes de poder, en la entrada que dice AC pones los 12v del coche y la salida dice  +  GND  -, que significa que los 12v ya soon positivos y negativos(+-12v)
Si te fijas el doblador de tension es el mismo que tiene el teatro despues de donde dice 9vca, el voltaje entra a dos diodos, del primero que entra en el anodo(el lado del diodo que no tiene la franja gris) su catodo (lado de la franja gris) saca voltaje positivo (+9vcc), y del otro diodo es viceversa entra en el catodo y sale en el anodo y el anodo saca el voltaje negativo (-9vcc) y tierra o GND viene directamente de AC.  Este circuito lo que hace es convertir AC en CC, ya que el teatro en casa nesecita voltaje en CC.
En el teatro puedes poner un transfo de 9vca y poner afuerza los diodos y capacitores pero si ya lo tienes con voltaje definido (+,-) conectalos el + y - observando el DOBLADOR DE TENSION, el transfo debe ser de 9v 300mA Y EL TRANSFO DE 12V debe ser de 5Amperes maximo deacuerdo al fusible no malgastes comprando uno de 8Amperes.
Si ya tienes uno de 14A no pasa nada pues el circuito solo toma lo que nesecita y los 9A sobrantes no salen hasta que el teatro los pida, el amperaje no es como el voltaje que si le pones dos voltios mas quemas el circuito pues el voltaje sale todo, sale todo lo que se pueda de la fuente y el amper no ese sol sale lo que pida el circuito.
Si hay dudas escribeme y yo te digo, esque yo soy fanatico de construyasuvideorockola.com
ya hasta me hice el ampli de 400w (porcierto muy bueno)
SALUDOS XORDI!!!!!


----------



## Xordi (Ago 6, 2010)

Entonces quitando el puente de diodos y los 4 capacitadores y que vaya directo. Ok.
Para los 9v estoy usando un LM7809 para usar los 12v de la misma fuente. Lo que no he entendido si tengo que hacerle algo a los 2 diodos y capacitadores. Utilizo la fuente del ordenador por si te sirve de ayuda.
Y muchas gracias =)


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 6, 2010)

Si estas utilizando el LM7809, ese es para regular 9v positivos debes usar e LM7909 para regular el voltaje negativo, si ya tienes los 9v en cc (+-9v), si tienes que quitar los dos capacitores de 2200uF y los 2 diodos 1n4004 y conectarlo asi:
+9VCC: Este lo debes conectar en el catodo del primer diodo de izq a der.
-9VCC: Este lo debes conectar en el anodo del segundo diodo de izq a der
GND: Este lo debes conectar en el lado DERECHO de donde dice AC 9V
dime cuantos cables tiene tu fuente, que voltaje dan todo
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Xordi (Ago 6, 2010)

Ook, la fuente es un b-move ez450 http://www.b-move.es/FUENTES450w.html
De todos los cables los interesantes son: Negro = GND / Amarillo = +12v 14A / Azul = -12v 0.6A
Te adjunto una foto.

Ahora la duda es porque el -12v tiene menos intensidad ¿?


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 6, 2010)

Lo de que tiene menos amperaje el voltaje negativo, yo tampoco lo se, talvez solo no funciona bien el -12v.
Coloca los reguladores y pon los VOLTAJES como digo en el mensaje #6 y prueba, si no funciona has tu pregunta en FUENTES DE PODER


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola, por lo que se ve del circuito los 12vac son para la parte de potencia y los 9vac son para el pre y el filtro (los dos tl07x ) el pre y el filtro tienen un consumo muy bajo, te recomiendo que mires los datasheet de los integrados.
Otro punto es que no es lo mismo alimentarlo con 12vac que con 12vdc, por que despues de que se rectifiquen los 12vac vas a obtener casi 16vdc, por lo que si lo alimentas con 12vdc vas a tener menos potencia que con 12vac.
Por la parte de los 9vac no hay problema con usar 12vdc, fijate que los tl07x soportan hasta -+18.

Suerte con tu proyecto, Martin.


----------



## Xordi (Ago 7, 2010)

Buenas, entonces encuentro absurdo que pongan dos circuitos con diferentes voltajes pudiendo unir-los con el mismo voltaje... Quizas sea seguridad.
Bueno, ahora mi duda es: si pongo el +12vdc 14A y el -12vdc 0.6A de la fuente, cada uno a su lado, ¿se puede aunque tenga distinta intensidad?, y si se puede ¿Llegaria a disminuir hasta 8A?

Además, al decirme que al rectificar se obtienen casi 16vdc, he buscado por google y me encontre con un lm2577 (adjunto imagen) que convierte los 12vdc a 16vdc, pero nose si es lo que busco.





Muchas gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 7, 2010)

hola xordi, el tema de usar diferentes voltajes a la entrada es por que los integrados trabajan con diferentes volatajes, aunque si alimentas ambos con 12vdc va a funcionar no obtenes el mejor rendimiento de la parte de potencia, si alimentas todo con 12vac estas cerca del limite de rango de trabajo de los tl07x y no es necesario.
los +12vdc alimentarian la parte de potencia y los tl07x, y los -12vdc solo serian para los tl07x, con eso no creo que tengas problema (habria que ver bien el consumo del pre y el filtro) no se a que te referis con que llegue a disminuir a 8A, si la fuente es de 14A, esta sobrada para alimentar bien todo.

Lo del LM2577 es interesante, pero fijate que son +16v a 1.6A, y necesitas 8A en la alimentacion de la parte de potencia.

Mi consejo es que lo alimentes con la fuente de pc directamente, no vas a obtener los 80w que dice el circuito pero tiene que funcionar bien.

Te dejo el datasheet del TDA2004 para que le pegues una ojeada y te saques dudas del tema de la alimentacion.

Suerte con tu proyecto


----------



## Xordi (Ago 7, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por ayudarme, lo que queria decir con que lleguen a disminuir a 8A, es porque el +12vdc es de 14Amp pero el -12vdc es 0.6Amp.

Si aplico los +-12 a los TL07x (según el datasheet lo soporta) supuestamente el -12v tambien es el gnd ya que se comunica con los -12v que van a los tda. Mejor me explico graficamente, adjunto imagen. Ya se que el puente de diodos, los 1n4004 y los 2 condensadores de 2200 sobren. Los +12vdc es el circuito amarillo (color del cable de la fuente) y los -12vdc azul (igual a la fuente), ese circuito seria el correcto ¿no? pero entonces hay componentes que no sirven... me estoy haciendo la picha un lio  :S


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 7, 2010)

Tenes razon te estas haciendo lio , los -12vdc no es gnd, si medis con el multimetro en el azul de la fuente y el negro (normalmente gnd) vas a tenes una diferencia de 12v, fijate bein en el circuito que nunca se conectan los -12vdc con gnd.

con los de +12vdc 14A y -12vdc 0.6A, esto se refiere a la maxima corriente que puede entregar la fuente, no que siempre circulen 14A por uno y 0.6A por otro. Cuando se habla de A en una fuente es de la maxima cooriente que esta puede entregar, no quiere decir que siempre circule ese valor, cuanto circule realmente va a depender de la carga que se conecte a esa fuente.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Lo de que tiene menos amperaje el voltaje negativo, yo tampoco lo se, talvez solo no funciona bien el -12v.
> Coloca los reguladores y pon los VOLTAJES como digo en el mensaje #6 y prueba, si no funciona has tu pregunta en FUENTES DE PODER



Las fuentes de alimentación de PCs tienen muy poca corriente de salida en -12 porque no se usa para casi nada, que yo sepa el nivel lógico del rs232 y nada mas.


----------



## Xordi (Ago 7, 2010)

tinchorojo89 dijo:


> Tenes razon te estas haciendo lio , los -12vdc no es gnd, si medis con el multimetro en el azul de la fuente y el negro (normalmente gnd) vas a tenes una diferencia de 12v, fijate bein en el circuito que nunca se conectan los -12vdc con gnd.
> 
> con los de +12vdc 14A y -12vdc 0.6A, esto se refiere a la maxima corriente que puede entregar la fuente, no que siempre circulen 14A por uno y 0.6A por otro. Cuando se habla de A en una fuente es de la maxima cooriente que esta puede entregar, no quiere decir que siempre circule ese valor, cuanto circule realmente va a depender de la carga que se conecte a esa fuente.



Eso es lo que digo yo, que el -12vdc no deberia ser gnd, pero según el circuito, si quito el puente de diodos y lo conecto directamente, el -12vdc va en el lugar donde el gnd. 

Y sobre los amperajes entiendo lo que me quieres decir pero si utilizo el -12vdc y el +12vdc de la fuente que tiene diferente intensidad cada uno, no se si puede ocurrir "algo"


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

No ocurre nada, pero si tu consumo es simétrico estás limitado a la menor.A partir de ahí con suerte distorsionará, con mala suerte estropearás la fuente.


----------



## tinchorojo89 (Ago 7, 2010)

la unico que alimentas con los -12vdc son el pre y el filtro (los tl07x), si te fijas bien donde dice 9vac no hay gnd, los -12vdc no son ni van a gnd, y en el circuto no se conectan, el gnd lo toma de la alimentacion de la parte de potencia de donde dice 12vac.
Por lo de la diferencia de corriente, es como dice scooter "no ocurre nada", pero la alimentacion simetrica es unicamente para el pre y el filtro, la parte de potencia no lleva alimentacion simetrica, y con los 0.6A vas a estar bien para los tl07x


----------



## Xordi (Ago 8, 2010)

Ahora lo entiendo todo ^^ Voy a provar y os cuento 
Muchas gracias.

Edito: Otra duda que tengo es; como voy a usar 12vdc en vez de 9vdc ya que los tl07x lo soportan, podria poner los +12vdc de ese circuito junto el otro, despues del fusible, para que cuando tenga un cortocircuito o algo, antes se funda este. Además no se si puedo poner otro fusible en el lado de los -12vdc o seria una estupidez. La verdad no entiendo mucho de electronica.


----------



## kiwara (Ago 20, 2010)

una consulta los valores de los diodos y el voltaje de los capacitores para el doblador de tension de cuanto deben ser? si tengo el tranfo de 9v y 300mA?? saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Ago 20, 2010)

Los diodos unos 1N4004 quedarian bien y los capacitores de 2200uF a 25v, son los que yo use y funciona bien con un transformador de 850mA 12V


----------



## Cacho (Ago 21, 2010)

kiwara dijo:


> si tengo el tranfo de 9v y 300mA?


9V*0,3A=3W. Hacé lo que quieras después, doblá, triplicá o dividí por dos la tensión, pero la potencia máxima que vas a tener no va a pasar de esos 3W y probablemente no llegues a 2W siquiera.


Mastodonte Man dijo:


> ...funciona bien con un  transformador de 850mA 12V


Son 10,2W. Estamos en el mismo caso que antes, sólo que un poco más potente.
Tu ampli (estimando nomás) no va a pasar de unos 7 u 8W.

Puede haber algún pico de más potencia, pero RMS... Ni hablar.

Saludos


----------

